# Chews that will last extreme power chewer the longest?



## Kaona (Jan 25, 2013)

My girl is a surer heavy duty chewer. Even with some knuckle bones, she will have hem gone within a day or 2 at times. Is there anything, other than antlers, that may actually last her multiple weeks? Thanks!


----------



## Effi'sDaddy (May 9, 2013)

Effi is a pretty heavy chewer as well. Toys and rawhides last minutes with her. 

I have been getting her marrow bones from the grocery store, i guess for stew or something. They are cheap, about a dollar a piece, and they last weeks if not months. 

She is most interested in hollowing out the marrow but once its out of reach she chews the bone to get at more marrow.

Maybe your pup is a stronger chewer than Effi but these are the only things that last longer than a few minutes for us.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I give raw marrow bones. They dry out on their own after the marrow is eaten then I smear the inside with peanut butter every so often to keep Ralphie interested in it. Antlers are good, too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're looking for a decent toy that will last, the Nylabone DuraChew Souper Ring has been one toy that I've noticed to hold up better than the rest. It's a dense, yellow, chicken-flavored ring with lots of notches and nubs on it. With both Reba (powerful chewer) and Discoe (moderate chewer) working on it, I still had the thing a little over a year and only threw it out because it got flattened and jagged and I got tired of impaling my foot on it.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone ever had any adverse effect with antlers? I was wondering about chipped or damaged teeth.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I buy antlers split down the middle and the extra large ones. My two sharks love them. Neither of them have had any issues with them at all.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Antlers can chip teeth with aggressive chewers, unfortunately, yes. So can any recreational bone, especially if they're smoked.

I have given up and just give my dog a bedtime snack of pig ears, beef tendons (these last longer than they look like they will), oxtails, pizzles, but none of them last more than a few minutes.


----------



## JakeInJersey (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll second Nylabone Durachew. It's the only thing that lasts more than a day around here.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I'll just stick with the black kong. I bought a couple of antlers and took my male's away after just a few minutes because he was trying to bite through it. Did not sound safe at all.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My experience with antlers is that for me they only last a week or maybe a week and half. I still buy them though because so far it's the only thing that has even lasted _that_ long


----------

